# Pats Peak Mountain Bike Festival



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks pretty cool:

http://news.alpinezone.com/56454/


----------



## Paul (Jun 2, 2009)

We're probably going to head-up for that.


----------



## Marc (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd field a team for the 24 hour race, but not for July.  Too soon.  Plus 847 feet of climbing in 5 miles.  That's, like, a lot.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'd field a team for the 24 hour race, but not for July.  Too soon.  Plus 847 feet of climbing in 5 miles.  That's, like, a lot.



Sounded like a lot of climbing to me too.  Glad I'm not the only one.

I would like to try a 24 hour race sometime.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Paul (Jun 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'd field a team for the 24 hour race, but not for July.  Too soon.  Plus 847 feet of climbing in 5 miles.  That's, like, a lot.



That's what the chairlift is for.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounded like a lot of climbing to me too.  Glad I'm not the only one.



We climbed almost 500 vertical in 4-ish miles on Sunday. Not that it was overly grueling or anything, but I couldn't imagine almost doubling that in 5 miles. Actually the whole lap is 5 miles so it's gotta be more like 2-3 miles...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Actually the whole lap is 5 miles so it's gotta be more like 2-3 miles...



Exactly!  Sounds like an ass kicker, where do I sign up? :beer:


----------



## Trev (Jun 2, 2009)

Nevermind the fact that it looks like a rough single lap..   

You have to continually do it for 6 12 24 hours.. rofl..



Lets get a bunch of total noobs to riding... and kill ourselves for second to last place.


----------

